# Montreal Quebec,did you guys go out today??



## MontanoPlow (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, it was officially our first snowfall. looks like 3 cm fell. did you guys go out? my contract is for 5cm or more, but felt kinda bad not going seeing as Dec was a free month! lol
what do you guys think? tymusic


----------

